# Ride On sprayer



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with the Z Spray. Im looking to get one or something similar for my business. The sprayer pictured is the Z-Spray LTS which is there base model that they offer. It says it sprays from 5-11 feet wide. from what I can best tell Its a single nozzle and not a boom like we are accustomed to seeing on the Spreadermate. I'm just seeing if you get uniform coverage with this or if it is not as accurate as the Spreadermate or backpack spraying option. I'm looking for something that can provide more production throughout my work day. There are other models of the Z spray wiht boom s that fold out with multiple nozzles, that I wouldnt be opposed to either, just wanted to see what/if any ones experience were with this ride on sprayer or similar.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

No direct experience, but maybe you could retrofit a multi-nozzle boom on there if you preferred


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@jpos34 check out Steel Green. I operated a z-spray Jr 36r for a couple years when I worked for a turf company. It had a stationary boom with floodjet nozzles. I would spray about 8.5' at .33gal/1000. Had an 18 gallon tank so I could cover 54,000 square feet at that carrier rate. The coverage was good as long as passes were evenly spaced and consistent speed and psi maintained. I only sprayed pre and post emergent with the z-spray. No fertilizer was sprayed with the z-spray, all that was granular. When you perfect the machine you can spread and spray simultaneously. These machines can be difficult to operate on steep slopes or hills. Before I quit working there they bought a new steel green to start replacing the z-sprays. The steel green is similar to z-sprays. I think they are built much better. The steel greens all have fold out booms.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Brodgers88 said:


> @jpos34 check out Steel Green. I operated a z-spray Jr 36r for a couple years when I worked for a turf company. It had a stationary boom with floodjet nozzles. I would spray about 8.5' at .33gal/1000. Had an 18 gallon tank so I could cover 54,000 square feet at that carrier rate. The coverage was good as long as passes were evenly spaced and consistent speed and psi maintained. I only sprayed pre and post emergent with the z-spray. No fertilizer was sprayed with the z-spray, all that was granular. When you perfect the machine you can spread and spray simultaneously. These machines can be difficult to operate on steep slopes or hills. Before I quit working there they bought a new steel green to start replacing the z-sprays. The steel green is similar to z-sprays. I think they are built much better. The steel greens all have fold out booms.


Thanks @Brodgers88 for the information


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've also been looking at one for personal use. What's your feelings on the toro units?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@ABC123 I don't have any experience with the toros. Just looking at them on the website they look like decent units very similar to the z-spray and steel green.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Look into a permagreen as there is information on that machine here and on YouTube. I want one but I got to get the wife to agree


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Look into a permagreen as there is information on that machine here and on YouTube. I want one but I got to get the wife to agree


Ive looked at them but they dont apply enough liquid per K for me. With the toro or z-spray they should have plenty of output and liquid capacity.


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

I own an exmark spreader sprayer and love it. I built a boom on the back with folding arms so I can still get into backyards. When I got the machine I wasn't thrilled with the idea of spraying infront of the machine with drift coming back on the operator and the machine driving through the product so that is where the idea of building a boom behind the sprayer came from, more like what you see on golf courses and farm sprayers. I also wanted the ability to spray with flat fan style nozzles which are more productive for post emergent applications where the floodjet is more for soil applied like insecticides and pre-emergents.

Mine is really easy to maneuver and operate.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

caddyshack4reel said:


> I own an exmark spreader sprayer and love it. I built a boom on the back with folding arms so I can still get into backyards. When I got the machine I wasn't thrilled with the idea of spraying infront of the machine with drift coming back on the operator and the machine driving through the product so that is where the idea of building a boom behind the sprayer came from, more like what you see on golf courses and farm sprayers. I also wanted the ability to spray with flat fan style nozzles which are more productive for post emergent applications where the floodjet is more for soil applied like insecticides and pre-emergents.
> 
> Mine is really easy to maneuver and operate.


Do you happen to have pictures of how you set the boom up off the back that you'd be willing to share?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

caddyshack4reel said:


> I own an exmark spreader sprayer and love it. I built a boom on the back with folding arms so I can still get into backyards. When I got the machine I wasn't thrilled with the idea of spraying infront of the machine with drift coming back on the operator and the machine driving through the product so that is where the idea of building a boom behind the sprayer came from, more like what you see on golf courses and farm sprayers. I also wanted the ability to spray with flat fan style nozzles which are more productive for post emergent applications where the floodjet is more for soil applied like insecticides and pre-emergents.
> 
> Mine is really easy to maneuver and operate.


@caddyshack4reel if you have any pictures that would be awesome


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I've also been looking at one for personal use. What's your feelings on the toro units?


Have you considered a Turfco? I've got one of these with about 3x as many hours that serves me very well. Good spray pattern whether I'm using the 0.5, 1, or 2 gal/M nozzles plus trim spray.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/316740013713819/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%22-6974598624746338186%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22986268269521400355%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A986268269521400355%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A4%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A11883581802545152%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0.00087207455414094%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3503%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%22-6974599380562510911%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%228805328958536024064%22%7D


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

mowww said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > I've also been looking at one for personal use. What's your feelings on the toro units?
> ...


I havent seen turfco before. Looks great to me, 33 gallons with the 3in1 tank is appealing. Great price point too.


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry for the delay on posting pics of my setup. I added a tee to the hose that supplies the tank mix to the front two floodjet nozzles. I also added a valve so I can still have the option of using the stock setup and can turn off my custom boom. I have the rig calibrated to spray 20gpa. Also added a foam marker kit and mounted the foam switch by the lever the enables the boom which makes operating easy. The boom also has two hinges so I can fold the booms up to get access in a tight fence no problem.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@caddyshack4reel very cool. Thanks!


----------

